# Oblivion:Game of the Year Edition won't install on Windows 8



## Nicburningheart

My disk is fine and I cant run it on my computer. I put in disk 1 and go into the folder and click Oblivionlauncher.exe and this message pops up: This application is not compatible with the installed operating system or machine configuration.
Please upgrade to Windows 98SE, Windows 2000 or better. Certain virtual environments are not supported. See SecuROM for further information.


I have a windows 8 computer as well.... What do I do? :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Oblivion:Game of the Year Edition won't install.*

See if this helps > Get your apps and devices working in Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows .


----------



## Nicburningheart

I don't know where to go from there :/


----------



## Wrench97

Try this one> How to install a program in Windows 8 using compatibility mode - YouTube

Choose XP for this program.


----------



## Nicburningheart

Still doesn't work. No matter what I set it as.


----------



## Wrench97

Are you running Daemon tools or other emulation software on this PC?

Is Intel HyperV enabled?

According to the MS Win 8 site Oblivion is not compatible with Win 8 or Win 7> Windows 8 Compatibility for The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion version 1 from Take-Two Interactive


----------



## Nicburningheart

I have like GameCube and Nintendo 64 emulators if that's what you mean? and well that sucks... Guess I'll have to re-buy it from Steam... :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97

I doubt those emulators would effect it, usually a CD/DVD drive emulator is does it.


----------

